# Already Impaled My Trailer



## 219 (Mar 19, 2004)

I have already damaged my front end and I only had the trailer for several months. We were driving down the freeway when we heard a thud. I din't feel anything so we went on. Sometime later we pulled off the road for a break when I noticed that my tire must have kicked up a p[iece of metal and shot it backwards towards the trailer where it impaled the front end of the trailer. I had to pull the rod out and now trying to find a way to repair it.

Has anyone tried putting a piece of diamond plate over the front end to try to stop this kind of thing from happening in the future? It seems easy enough to do by just having a thin piece of diamond plat cut and screwing it to the metal frame and sealing the side to prevent leakage. Is this doeable?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Randey,

Sorry to hear about your trailer. I've always thought that some diamond plate would be a great addition to the front of the Outback, both functionally and aesthetically...

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Several brands of campers sell "Northwest Editions" with diamond plate on the front, so I would think you can do it to your Outback too.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Be careful here. Read "very high maintenance" into shiny aluminum diamond plate. I have quite a bit of this on our Wells Cargo and just dread having to "try" to shine it back up every year. It is hard stuff to work with and never looks as good as new, at least not for us. We have a store near us in Tacoma called "The Trucker Store" that sells stuff for upkeep on the big rigs. They sell lots of various polishes for aluminum and it works great on smooth alumimum but the diamond plate variety is a pain. IMHO.

I chose to install LARGE mudflaps that come off with the hitch for our Outback.

Scott


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Scott,

Which mudflaps did you get? Do you like them? I've been thinking about getting some of those "around the receiver" types that I can just slap on when I'm towing. I don't really like the look of the flaps enough to have permanent ones on...

Chet.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

That is exactly what I have. I saw one of those on a truck and it seemed to me like a really good way to go. The only thing I didn't like was the $100 price tag so I made my own. I went down to the Truckers Store and bought a large mudflap for a semi that was kind of like a plastic rubber, really stiff. I was able to cut both flaps out of the one big one with some left over. This way I was able to custom fit them so they offered the best protection for the trailer. Worked out well.

Scott


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea. Was the one you bought already setup to be fixed to the receiver? If not, how did you mount it?

Chet.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

All I bought was the XL mudflap, the rest of the steel and stuff I had here at work. It is a really easy thing to make if you have access to a welder and some basic tools.

Scott


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe that Aplvlykat has put on the Diamond plate on the front of his trailer and i think there is a picture in the gallery.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

I took a hit to the front of the camper this weekend. A big truck tire blew in front of me and a peice of tire hit the camper. Lucky we had no damage. I am going to do something. Maybe a sheet of stainless steel. 20 ga. is 1.5 lbs per square ft. You can also get it in different finishes. 
No. 8 is a mirror finish. No. 6 is a dull stin finish which would lower the reflectivity. SS is a lot heavier than Aluminum but it would shine up easy.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes I have diamond plate alum. on the front of mine. Was very easy to do. The hardest part was locating the sheet metal, I found it at the same place that made my box that holds the rear slide brackets. If I remember right that project ran around 35.00, they cut it to size then I cut the notch out around the tounge for a tight fit. Sealed it with a lot of silcon and screwed it into place with stainless steel screws. The last thing I did was to spray clear top coat paint over the whole thing to make it easy to clean. Kirk


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

aplvlykat, how long have you had it on and how well has the clear coat done? Did you do any prep work to the Diamond Plate before clear coating? Also when you screwed in with the stainless steel screws did you go into the studs? Are the studs on a standard 16in. center? thanks

steve, rena and kids.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Kirk,

You got any pics? And4togo said he saw some in your gallery, but I looked and couldn't find them. 50/50 chance it's just my inability to work that pic gallery thing though.









Chet.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Steve, All I did was to use alot of white silcon and basically glued it to the front, then I put 3/4" hex head stainless steel screws about every 6" all the way around the outside edge to hold it tight. Before I installed it everything was pre-drilled and cut to fit. I then wiped the alum. down with acetone and put three layers of clear top coat which I got from the auto parts store in spray cans. Yes it has held up very well so far. 
Chet, I will see if I have any pic's to post. OK I posted a pic in the gallery, you have to look close to see the screws. The other thing I had to do was to reinstall the light on the diamond plate but it was just a matter of drilling a large hole and sealing it up. Kirk


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks great Kirk, thanks for posting! I think I'm going to have to get that done someday. Probably before my trip requiring some gravel road travel in October. Chet.


----------



## 219 (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks for the suggestions. I will try to fit a sheet over the front that will cover my hole and add protection to the front end. I will also try cleaning it then spraying it with a clear overcoat. thanks


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, That really sucks! now I know why they put that diamond plating on the front of some of the TT's. Mud flaps seem like a cheap alternative. Good luck fix,n it.


----------

